#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست خرید برد مین ال سیدی ال جی مدل 1752SE

## mehdieftekha

با عرض سلام وارادت جناب صابری لطفا اگه این بردو موجود دارید قیمت بفرمایید. ممنون IMG_20150224_182450.jpg

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> با عرض سلام وارادت جناب صابری لطفا اگه این بردو موجود دارید قیمت بفرمایید. ممنون IMG_20150224_182450.jpg


به نام خدا 
سلام دوست من. بزرگوارید شما. ندارم متاسفانه.

----------

